# Krylon fusion dry time



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

I just spray painted some acrylic sheets with Krylon Fusion Satin Black. They're drying in my garage as of now. How long should I let them dry before using them in a tank? The tank gets pretty gentle flow. Also should I soak them in a tub of water after they're done drying to let stuff leech out or is that unnecessary?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I painted PVC pipe for use as part of the filter/sump system. I did 2 or 3 thin coats with about an hour or so drying time in between coats. Then I left the things I painted over night. Seemed dry really fast, though. 
I did not leach it, wet it, wash it or anything else. Just put it in. 
Has held up for several years, so far.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

What does the can say? Temp., humidity will all factor into dry time. I seem to recall at least 48 hrs. You want it to dry and out gas, so the longer the better.


----------

